# sg3_utils error with SES2 storage system



## pk (May 1, 2013)

Hi,

Got a small problem and been trying to figure this out now for a couple *of* days but seem to run into a dead end most times. May someone else has come across the same thing.

Software
sg3_utils
freebsd FreeBSD 9.1

Hardware
LSI 9207-8i JBOD HBA
Supermicro chassis with SES2 compatible backplane

When I do simply `sg_ses` device listing it shows all devices that are currently plugged in and the information from what I can see is accurate but when I try to send commands to the backplane like turning on a*n* indicator light it seems to throw a memory error (below). Has anyone else come across a similar issue?

Command issued: (my device in /dev is ses0)

```
sg_ses --index=0 --set=ident ses0
or
sg_ses --index=0 --set=ident /dev/ses0
```

Error received: (same every time)

```
cam_periph_mapmem: attempt to map 69599 bytes, which is greater than 65536
received diagnostic results: pass through os error: input/output error
problem detected, try again with --verbose option for more information
```

When using verbose I get 
	
	



```
Attempt to fetch enclosure status (ses) diagnostic page failed
```
 even though when I use `sg_ses --page=0xa ses0` it then returns all the installed and empty drive slots.

Any storage geniuses out there, please help? 

P


----------



## mav@ (May 1, 2013)

Different SCSI controllers have different limitations on transfer size. To be safe, code that maps memory for the request in such cases limits transfer to usually supported 64K. Obviously sg3_utils requested transfer bigger then it is allowed.


----------



## pk (May 1, 2013)

How do I limit the transfer size as you mention about it?

Or is this something of a hardware or software limitation I just have to live with? Sorry but my sg3_utils knowledge is rather lacking at the moment.

P


----------



## Gwech (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi @pk,

Did you find a solution to your problem? I have the same one but just can't find the way to fix or go around the issue.

Thanks
Gwech


----------



## sstrange (Sep 16, 2013)

I have traced this issue and made a workaround patch for sg3_utils-1.35. You can use this patch and check this command again. https://docs.google.com/file/d/0ByFmYPaU_D5ASlJudEN6a0dUX2s/edit?usp=sharing


----------

